# Are you a PB Addict?



## blhowes (Jun 10, 2007)

The PB is an excellent online place to 'hang out', learn, laugh, etc. On the average, how many hours per day would you estimate that you spend on the PB? Too many, too few?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 10, 2007)

...but I can quit any time. 

I don't have a problem. I'm an enthusiast, not an "addict". 

Like a heroin 'enthusiast'.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 10, 2007)

blhowes;



> The PB is an excellent online place to 'hang out', learn, laugh, etc. On the average, how many hours per day would you estimate that you spend on the PB? Too many, too few?



Well, in that it's summer and my kids are out of school and use the computer more during the day, it's less time than I do during the school year...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2007)

I bop in on and off during my work if I'm at my desk as I use PB as relief from the tedium (if I'm not using it as a forum to promote my "wares"). But I dunno what I'd do without coffee and PB when I first get up in the AM. Besides, I'm a moderator, I don't need to confess any addiction.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 10, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> ...but I can quit any time.
> 
> I don't have a problem. I'm an enthusiast, not an "addict".


Reminds me of the river in Africa...












...De Nile


----------



## blhowes (Jun 10, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I bop in on and off during my work if I'm at my desk as I use PB as relief from the tedium (if I'm not using it as a forum to promote my "wares"). But I dunno what I'd do without coffee and PB when I first get up in the AM. Besides, I'm a moderator, I don't need to confess any addiction.


Yeah, and with the power to lock threads, who'd dare to call you an addict - not me, for sure. (but, if you ever need to talk...)


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 10, 2007)

D. Paul, Poimen, Puritanhead, ServantOfKing, trevorjohnson - are all obviously addicts...since they are on here right now! 

Anybody else been on when only 1 or 2 other folks were on?


----------



## jbergsing (Jun 10, 2007)

I _may_ have underestimated how much time I spend here. 

Addict? This board is one of my home pages so it pops up every time I open IE7. Does that make me an addict? You decide! LOL!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't get by without it it seems.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 10, 2007)

jdlongmire;



> D. Paul, Poimen, Puritanhead, ServantOfKing, trevorjohnson - are all obviously addicts...since they are on here right now!
> 
> Anybody else been on when only 1 or 2 other folks were on?



I am here even when only 1 or 2 other folks are on...but again, now adays that is only because of time my kids are on the computer as well...and with 4 kids that doesn't leave me much time online..but that's okay, because it gives me time away to work on the withdraw symptoms--no actually it forces me to look at other areas of my life that I might be neglecting...and it gives me time to catch up on some reading and other such things...so I don't mind..


----------



## edb19 (Jun 10, 2007)

less than 1 hour/day (I tend to be a little intimidated by all the education & knowledge here).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 10, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> D. Paul, Poimen, Puritanhead, ServantOfKing, trevorjohnson - are all obviously addicts...since they are on here right now!
> 
> Anybody else been on when only 1 or 2 other folks were on?



I have an excuse for being here. I'm the admin that makes pushing all this stuff possible.

As for being here when only 1 or 2 are online? Yes, that's because all of you so rudely go to sleep when I want to talk in the middle of the day!


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 10, 2007)

I just love having someone answer my questions! It's like having 52 ministers and Godly women giving their responses. Nice!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I have an excuse for being here. I'm the admin that makes pushing all this stuff possible.
> 
> As for being here when only 1 or 2 are online? Yes, that's because all of you so rudely go to sleep when I want to talk in the middle of the day!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 10, 2007)

I have only been a member a few days and I am already an addict.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 10, 2007)

Generally I check in before and after work. I'd say that I spend on average a little over an hour a day. I suppose that doesn't classify me an addict.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 11, 2007)

Are those hours per day? >24? 

I've left my computer on with two separate PB windows open overnight, so I have to admit to >24 hours a day... at least on occasion


----------



## beej6 (Jun 11, 2007)

ah ha ha!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 11, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Are those hours per day? >24?


Yes, they're hours per day. The >24 hours is for those hardcore addicts whose perception of reality has been altered perhaps beyond the point of no return.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 11, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Generally I check in before and after work. I'd say that I spend on average a little over an hour a day. I suppose that doesn't classify me an addict.


I hope what you say is true. Just remember, though, that that's where many of us were at one point. At first it was just recreational - some of our friends were doing it, they invited us, so we gave it a try. We'd post maybe a little in the morning and some at night before bedtime. Like you, we thought we were in control, but after a while posting in the morning and evening just didn't satisfy us. We needed more. Soon we found ourselves waking up in the middle of the night and sneaking over to the computer to read and post some more. And I'm not talking the general or movie threads, I'm talking the hard core stuff - baptism, covenant theology, ecclesiology. After a while, we realized we were hooked, but it was too late.

Maybe you're different and maybe you can continue to just do it in moderation. I hope that's the case.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 11, 2007)

As with anything, it can be overdone. There are times when I discipline myself not to even get on the site, if I must give my mind to be focused on other things (sermon preparation for one, or quiet time in the AM).

Yet it can be immensely beneficial, especially to people in relative isolation from "like-minded" souls. It can be used for ministering, and being ministered to. I often use it -- just lurking -- for edification on topics I am ignorant of, as well as defending Biblical doctrines, and sharing what has been given to me.

As with eating or drinking, it can be overdone. A matter of individual conscience.

Steve


----------



## Ivan (Jun 11, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I hope what you say is true. Just remember, though, that that's where many of us were at one point. At first it was just recreational - some of our friends were doing it, they invited us, so we gave it a try. We'd post maybe a little in the morning and some at night before bedtime. Like you, we thought we were in control, but after a while posting in the morning and evening just didn't satisfy us. We needed more. Soon we found ourselves waking up in the middle of the night and sneaking over to the computer to read and post some more. And I'm not talking the general or movie threads, I'm talking the hard core stuff - baptism, covenant theology, ecclesiology. After a while, we realized we were hooked, but it was too late.
> 
> Maybe you're different and maybe you can continue to just do it in moderation. I hope that's the case.



Well, I still go to work, shower and eat.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 11, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Well, I still go to work, shower and eat.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Augusta (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, my name is Traci and I am a PB addict.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 11, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Hi, my name is Traci and I am a PB addict.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey buddy, you wanna jack into the Puritan Board. I got Treo's, I got Blackberrys. The first hour is always free. Come on, try it, you know you wanna, it'll make you feel good.


----------



## Herald (Jun 11, 2007)

I am not able to answer this question on the advice of counsel. Any appearance of PB addiction is purely circumstantial.


----------



## Richard King (Jun 11, 2007)

I am addicted so badly Benny Hinn couldn't slap it out of me.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 11, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I am addicted so badly Benny Hinn couldn't slap it out of me.


----------



## jsup (Jun 17, 2007)

That's bad if Benny Hinn couldn't slap it out of you. You might want to resort to the Prayer of Jabez, King Richard


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 18, 2007)

Prior post was on 05-12-2007, 06:26 AM. Back to lurking.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Jay, I wondered where you went. Glad you are still around.


----------

